# A few recent calls i turned.



## bearmanric (Nov 12, 2013)

Amboyna burl. With a cast clear and black swirl Toneboard . RR2 my 5/8's toneboard. Awsome distress.
http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/null_zps5ad8dec9.jpg
Amboyna burl. With a Yellerdog YDD3 cnc machined by me. Aswome distress.
http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/null_zps771b0389.jpg
Box elder burl. Stabilized clear by me. YDD3 toneboard cnc machined by me in Michigan. Great distress.
http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/null_zpse4514583.jpg

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 12, 2013)

Very NICE calls.........


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 12, 2013)

Beautiful calls Ric. You do nice work when you are home long enough : )


----------



## bearmanric (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice being home. Busy Busy now 43 cals to make all of a sudden. Sold these today. Doing what I love to do. Thanks guy's. Rick


----------



## myingling (Nov 12, 2013)

Sweet turns


----------



## DavidDobbs (Nov 12, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 13, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. I love the shape.


----------



## dbroswoods (Nov 14, 2013)

Them are some very nice looking calls!!!!

Mark


----------

